# Dollar Value Could Suffer Instant Change-David Morgan



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://usawatchdog.com/dollar-value-could-suffer-instant-change-david-morgan/

There's an article and a video.

Silver expert David Morgan is warning of coming financial changes that may be forced on the U.S. during the next G20 meeting. Morgan says, "The impetus here is the U.S. has had too much financial power backed by the military for far too long, and they (G20) are going to implement change one way or the other. The IMF is basically an extension of the United States. Even though it's called the International Monetary Fund, it is really U.S. based. With what's been proposed here, the IMF is not going to have the clout that it once did because the G-20 is going to be able to overrule the IMF vote. This is a point in history, monetary history and global economic politics that could set a precedent . . . where it's official that the U.S. dollar has lost its primary status as world reserve currency."

Morgan goes on to say, "For years and years, decades, the United States has exported their inflation because it's a reserve currency, and we have the ability to just print at will. We have pushed the U.S. dollar overseas, into Japan, into China, into Europe, all over the world, and now these dollars could be repatriated. . . . It is a very simple concept in economics, and the supply of dollars is huge. The reason we haven't seen inflation is those dollars have not been spent. This would portend 'I need to get out of the dollar and buy tangible assets. . . . Real estate, gold, silver, businesses, any tangible asset. This would be an impetus for these countries that don't need dollars anymore. If I don't need these dollars and I don't settle oil in dollars, it's not the supreme currency. I need to get out of it.' If that mindset takes hold widespread, you could see the dollar dive in value against other currencies. There are so many dollars sitting out there doing nothing that could change like a flock of birds. They are all flying in one direction, and then for no reason we could understand, they go the other direction instantly. We could have an instant change where nation states say I need to get out of dollars. If that were to take place, you could see a huge change virtually overnight."

Morgan thinks the world knows the dollar is in trouble. He contends, "Everyone wants to pretend that everything is OK, but everyone also knows the emperor has no clothes. . . . People might say I'm out. The dollar is toast. I want out at any price. Once that mindset takes place, it could catch fire. It's unlikely, but you cannot rule it out. . . . 19 out of the G20 are saying we are mad as hell and we are not going to take anymore. You get it together or we are going to get it together for you. . . . Something is going to take place this year that will have such an impact. Perhaps what will be announced will go over the heads of many, but those who are awake will say, 'that's it.' Might not happen initially, but the earthquake will have started, and the U.S. dollar will have lost its status on the international markets."

On silver, Morgan says, "The rush into gold is basically nation states, but the rush into silver is basically 'the people,' and it's not just 'the people' of the U.S., it is 'the people' of the world. Silver has been mined in more places in the history of the world than gold ever has. Gold has always been nation state to nation state settlement. . . . What will happen in my view, and this happened in late 1979 and 1980, is that people will catch on quickly. They will see what's happening in gold and they will say 'I can't afford gold at $2,500 an ounce or $3,000,' and they'll say 'I'm going to buy silver.' Since there are many more people that are middle-class or lower that have a financial survival instinct, they're going to get whatever they can. The top tiers of all the commodities are gold and silver. Why? Because they're money, they last, they don't rot and store forever. There will be a rush into gold and then silver like you have never seen before. This will be a global phenomenon. It wasn't in 1979, this time it will be. You will either have it or you don't." What are Morgan's price targets? Morgan says, "I am on the record that it will hit $100 an ounce, and that may be conservative. If you look back in history . . . an ounce of silver is basically a day's wage in very, very good times. The minimum wage in some states is $9 an hour, and that equates to $72 a day. That means an ounce would be $72 at the minimum, just to be fair value today. . . . I don't think we need to focus on the paper price but the value of silver relative to the market. . . . Two things to consider here: Silver is very undervalued where it is currently, and its value has a lot of upside. You really have to focus on what it purchased relative to what it purchased in the past, and we have not ever gotten to par."


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, BillS. What this guy says is certainly possible and even likely. But there is no timeline (of course), it could be next week, next year, or next decade. No one knows the future.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

hiwall said:


> But there is no timeline (of course), it could be next week, next year, or next decade. No one knows the future.


I agree that nobody seems to know. The story of the dollar collapsing seems to come out every month or so but _so far_ none of the predicted crashes has occurred.

As it relates to this article, I'm assuming whatever happens would be an outcome of the G20 Leaders Summit. I'm no expert on the G20 but here's what I see.
https://www.g20.org/australia_2014/event_schedule

There's a bunch of finance meetings all year (about once per month).

The "Leaders Summit" is going to occur Nov 15-16, 2014. I think this is where the decisions are made.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

Wouldn't buying a vehicle or other need hold value? I don't know anything about buying metals


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Wouldn't buying a vehicle or other need hold value?


That is what he was saying, buy something physical that you can touch. Metal is just one option.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

A car may not be a good example since they don't hold their value.

Basically, any durable good you expect to need should be considered for purchase now if you have the means.

The "metals" are for wealth preservation. As the dollar goes down, precious metals normally go up. Precious metals have always had a value since the beginning of mankind. Fiat currencies don't retain that value.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

nathan said:


> Wouldn't buying a vehicle or other need hold value? I don't know anything about buying metals


Once the dollar crashes everybody will be trying to sell their vehicle. I'd put most of my savings in metals once I had a year's supply of food and water along with ways to heat my home and cook my food.

I buy my metals from providentmetals.com. I prefer junk US silver coins and Canadian maple leaf coins. Providentmetals also has their buy back prices listed for some of their items. The last time I looked they had a better buy back price for 1/10 of an ounce gold coins than for 1/20 of an ounce gold coins.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

what should I pay for silver quarters from an antique shop?I don't buy anything online, as I don't have credit cards, deal in cash


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> what should I pay for silver quarters from an antique shop?


Online they are about $4.00 each right now.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Germany is not going to want that to happen until they've gotten all their gold back, but if the dollars come flooding back home, how much do you want to bet that the .gov issues either IOU's or a stack of Trillion dollar bills in the new FRN, new and improved, now with EXTRA ZEROs! 

Obviously this guy is going to want to tell people that will push them to buy PM's because that's what he does, he sells PM's. That doesn't make him wrong though... IMF is largely supported and controlled by the US, if everyone stops playing the "I love the FRN" game at the same time, we're screwed!

Some of the G20 will be filed under last to know... but even a few of the little players could make bad things happen if they realize that they would be screwed if they wait until the end and get nothing, they may decide to get out first while the getting is good, and that action may trigger something much bigger, and yet regardless, absolutely unavoidable. We simply can't continue to borrow 42 cents of every dollar we spend, or finance all of these entitlement programs. It's absolutely absurd.

Congress would *NEVER* take the steps necessary to eliminate entitlement programs, to the voting base or to corporations, and even if they did, the liberal courts would say "turn it back on"

[quote="claire wolfe"']America is at that awkward stage; it's too late to work within the system, but too early to shoot the bastards[/quote]


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmmm So buy something metal that holds value......


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Please dont buy from a we buy gold silver place or ebay. Go to a ooin dealer. You will get the best prices and get to inspect what you buy. If you do have a bank acount you could use pay pal for an online coin stoe.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Coastal said:


> Hmmm So buy something metal that holds value......


Those will not only preserve wealth, but produce wealth when/if SHTF.

Don't forget ammo for each caliber purchased, it will also preserve and build wealth.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

nathan said:


> what should I pay for silver quarters from an antique shop?I don't buy anything online, as I don't have credit cards, deal in cash


I know Providentmetals will let you pay by money order.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BillS said:


> I know Providentmetals will let you pay by money order.


Also APMEX will do checks and wire transfers, they may take money orders as well but when I was shopping them, I didnt look into that option.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Coastal said:


> Hmmm So buy something metal that holds value......


Are any of those legal where you are???


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Dakine said:


> Are any of those legal where you are???


I see a lot that aren't some that are.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Coastal said:


> I see a lot that aren't some that are.


Some of those are exceedingly rare and hard to get. 
Who ever owns that collection has a lot of money to play with. 
I'll bet my best estimate on the total value will still be far too low.


----------

